# Mihajlovic sul Milan, su Ibra e su Mandzukic.



## admin (29 Gennaio 2021)

Mihajlovic sul match col Milan

IBRAHIMOVIC – “Cosa saremmo oggi se Ibra avesse scelto il Bologna? Certamente non saremmo dove siamo, ma ha scelto il Milan e sono contento per lui. Purtroppo parlarne adesso è una storia da fantacalcio ma devo dire che mi sarebbe poi dispiaciuto per il pubblico di Bologna che non l’avrebbe visto perché la gente deve stare fuori dagli stadi… Che Ibra sarà dopo il litigio con Lukaku? Lui non si fa distrarre: arriverà per vincere, convinto delle proprie qualità. Forse sarà nervoso perché è uscito dalla Coppa Italia, ma non lo sarà certo per Lukaku…”.

MANDZUKIC – “Se mi sono sorpreso che Mandzukic sia andato al Milan? A voi avevo detto che non lo prendevamo perché ci avrebbe messo troppo ad entrare in forma, ma è chiaro che non potevo dire che non lo prendiamo perché ha un ingaggio troppo alto… Cosa volevate che vi dicessi, eh… Il suo acquisto aumenta il livello di competitività del Milan. Prima che arrivassimo con Mancini nell’Inter, i nerazzurri erano una squadra bella, forte ma che non vinceva: poi, poco alla volta, sono stati acquistati giocatori che sapevano vincere e l’Inter ha cominciato ad alzare trofei. Il calcio è questo: i giovani vanno benissimo ma per vincere serve gente che sappia vincere. E la mossa-Mandzukic, oltre a quella di Ibra, è anche in questa ottica”.


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic sul match col Milan
> 
> IBRAHIMOVIC – “Cosa saremmo oggi se Ibra avesse scelto il Bologna? Certamente non saremmo dove siamo, ma ha scelto il Milan e sono contento per lui. Purtroppo parlarne adesso è una storia da fantacalcio ma devo dire che mi sarebbe poi dispiaciuto per il pubblico di Bologna che non l’avrebbe visto perché la gente deve stare fuori dagli stadi… Che Ibra sarà dopo il litigio con Lukaku? Lui non si fa distrarre: arriverà per vincere, convinto delle proprie qualità. Forse sarà nervoso perché è uscito dalla Coppa Italia, ma non lo sarà certo per Lukaku…”.
> 
> MANDZUKIC – “Se mi sono sorpreso che Mandzukic sia andato al Milan? A voi avevo detto che non lo prendevamo perché ci avrebbe messo troppo ad entrare in forma, ma è chiaro che non potevo dire che non lo prendiamo perché ha un ingaggio troppo alto… Cosa volevate che vi dicessi, eh… Il suo acquisto aumenta il livello di competitività del Milan. Prima che arrivassimo con Mancini nell’Inter, i nerazzurri erano una squadra bella, forte ma che non vinceva: poi, poco alla volta, sono stati acquistati giocatori che sapevano vincere e l’Inter ha cominciato ad alzare trofei. Il calcio è questo: i giovani vanno benissimo ma per vincere serve gente che sappia vincere. E la mossa-Mandzukic, oltre a quella di Ibra, è anche in questa ottica”.



.


----------

